# Pigeon Magazines



## Chet O'Brien (Jan 30, 2001)

Looking to purchase a magazine subscription on the topic of homing pigeons


----------



## firstimer (Aug 26, 2002)

Check out Pigeon Debut (405) 686-0412


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Pigeon Debut was the magazine that I was refered to by a neighbor who has racing pigeons. 

P.O. Box 950157
Oklahoma City, OK
73195 - 0157

Julie


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Pigeon Debut is for the most part for show pigeons, very little about racing homers.
Try the AU Pigeon site, ask them about the main racing pigeon mag. in the US.
Carl


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

Go to this website. Everything you need to know about Racing Homers. I went through them and am now in the process of starting up a Racing Culb. Think I can do it (everyone answer on that)http://www.arpu.org/aumain.html
Nick Tull


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

Here's a good contact for racing information. They will send you a nice packet of information that includes a listing of clubs around the states.

Deone Roberts
American Racing Pigeon Union
P.O. Box 18465
Oklahoma City, OK 73154-0465
1-800-755-2778 or 405-848-5801
[email protected]


----------



## Pigeons R loved (Dec 20, 2001)

yup. same thing i got. great information on raicing homers.
Nick Tull


----------

